# Nursing Interview



## medichopeful (Apr 13, 2010)

So I have an interview for my school's brand new BSN program today.  Not sure how many people applied, but they're only accepting around 32 applicants.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Saywhat (Apr 14, 2010)

nice! Which school is this? I'm actually applying to BSN programs next year


----------



## EMSLaw (Apr 14, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> So I have an interview for my school's brand new BSN program today.  Not sure how many people applied, but they're only accepting around 32 applicants.  Wish me luck!



Break a leg!  But I thought you were pre-med?


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 15, 2010)

*32!? Crikey, we started with 265!*

Just forget you were an EMT until the course is over.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 15, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> Just forget you were an EMT until the course is over.


Probably the best way to get through the program... If you don't, you might get attention you don't exactly want or deserve. If I get into an RN program this year, I'm keeping my EMT-P License quiet...


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 15, 2010)

That's a great idea because in nursing school you'll be taking care of 2-5 people who in your opinion, don't really need your help.

Unless you get some of the total care patients... then you'll wonder if nursing is for you.  (either that or you'll be one of the mob who is rushing for ICU/ER jobs... in which case don't forget you were an EMT, and don't go inactive with those licenses... there is enough time during school to volunteer/work - and it will land you that ICU job fresh out of school.)


----------



## piranah (Apr 16, 2010)

I start my pre-reqs in may...should be fun and I'm also keeping my medic under wraps..although it probably wont take long for them to figure it out....GOOD LUCK..let us know how it goes..


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 16, 2010)

Psh, I wouldn't hide it.


"Any cute nursing students want study help from a real life paramedic?"  h34r:


Break em in early at the PROPER way to treat paramedics


----------



## piranah (Apr 16, 2010)

hey...thats not fair......The NREMT didnt send me my increased ego with the patch after i passed.... i want a refund.....(ducks from possible objects thrown by Linuss)....LOL just jk


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 16, 2010)

The NR gave me my Medic-issued bloated-ego after I passed the Oral B station... I think you need to contact them about yours.


----------



## piranah (Apr 16, 2010)

OOOOOO ya... I must have missed that...although i did get my sandals for walking on water(they had holes in them so i had to exchange them)...


----------



## Jon (Apr 16, 2010)

Its not the NR ego thats bad... its the NJ MICP ego thats huge.

where can I get the sandals?


----------



## piranah (Apr 18, 2010)

the sandals get sent with the NR patch...


----------



## SES4 (Apr 18, 2010)

piranah said:


> the sandals get sent with the NR patch...[/QUOTE
> 
> Do they sparkle like the patch?  Or are they more neutral?


----------



## piranah (Apr 18, 2010)

they dont have color...they are too devine


----------



## SES4 (Apr 18, 2010)

piranah said:


> they dont have color...they are too devine



SO they are omnipresent and omnipotent kinda like their wearer *coughParagod*?  LOL.


----------



## piranah (Apr 18, 2010)

ummmm correction...I'm a ParaWIZARD...


----------



## SES4 (Apr 18, 2010)

piranah said:


> ummmm correction...I'm a ParaWIZARD...



LMAO.  SO you wave a wand and wear a cape and bam the patient is diagnosed and cured and the ED Doc does NOT complain?


----------



## piranah (Apr 18, 2010)

nope they love it...LOL


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 19, 2010)

*So how did it go?*

??????:unsure:????


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 20, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> ??????:unsure:????



Sorry haven't really been posting on here that much recently.

The interview itself went really, really well.  I was really able to impress the interviewer, and she said some things that made it seem like she was very interested in me as a student.  Turns out, she was.  A few days after the interview, I got an e-mail saying that I was accepted.  So pretty soon (once the paperwork is all set), I'll be a nursing student B)


----------



## EMSLaw (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations!  

To repeat my earlier question, though, weren't you going pre-med?  Change of plans?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Apr 20, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> Sorry haven't really been posting on here that much recently.
> 
> The interview itself went really, really well.  I was really able to impress the interviewer, and she said some things that made it seem like she was very interested in me as a student.  Turns out, she was.  A few days after the interview, I got an e-mail saying that I was accepted.  So pretty soon (once the paperwork is all set), I'll be a nursing student B)



no more paramedic-hopefull then?

Congrats on your acceptance


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 20, 2010)

He's probably going to take the quick way and RN his way in to P.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 20, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> To repeat my earlier question, though, weren't you going pre-med?  Change of plans?



well you know, you can become an NP and pretend to be a doctor.


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 20, 2010)

> He's probably going to take the quick way and RN his way in to P.



Yes and no.  That's what I'm going to do, but I wouldn't really call it the "quick" way.  4 years of college is a little longer than I would consider quick 

I do know what you mean though.



> nice! Which school is this? I'm actually applying to BSN programs next year



Westfield State College in Massachusetts.  Where are you applying?



> Congratulations!
> 
> To repeat my earlier question, though, weren't you going pre-med? Change of plans?



Thanks!

As far as the pre-med plans go, here's what my plan is.  My main career goal is still to be a paramedic.  The pre-med was only so that I could get a better education for the paramedicine field; I was never planning on going to medical school.  Being a doctor is not really something that I'm interested in.  

Instead of pre-med, I decided to take the RN educational route.  I really feel that it will give me a leg up and greatly help my understanding of the human body, psychology, pharmacology, patient care, etc.  After I graduate college, I'll either be going to paramedic school, or I'll challenge the test.  EMS/paramedicine will be my primary career.  However, I'm planning to work as a nurse as a second job to make extra money and learn more.  Does that make sense?  It's sort of difficult to explain online :wacko:



> no more paramedic-hopefull then?
> 
> Congrats on your acceptance



Thanks!

Nope, still paramedic-hopeful.  See what I wrote above 



> well you know, you can become an NP and pretend to be a doctor.



Oh reaaaaallly?  Will I get to wear one of those cool white coats?  If so, definitely something to consider 

I kidd.  I could go for NP at some point, but I probably won't.  Plans can always change though.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 20, 2010)

*"The quick way, RN to P"?*

Kinda like removing the appendix via the mouth...it's all part of the GI system, no?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 20, 2010)

Getting 2 certifications in the time it takes to get one... yeah, that's slow.


Look at 8jimi8... he's doing the full course load for both.

He's my hero <3


----------



## EMSLaw (Apr 20, 2010)

That's provided you continue to live in a state that permits RNs to challenge the medic exam.  In ny great state, RNs can only challenge the EMT-B.  MICNs exist, but are somehow less than full medics in ways I don't entirely understand.  They don't get their P unless they take the full course.  

Anyway, good luck.  At least, with a nursing license, you'll probably never starve.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 21, 2010)

*Oh, two at once..got it. Sorry.*

okokok so I'm an antique.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 21, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> okokok so I'm an antique.



I forgive you.  I know how dementia is


----------

